# I am 22yo: waste hair and grizzle



## permoj (Mar 24, 2014)

Hi... As you can read in title - I am only 22 years old and have 2 problems - First is that I start to waste hair, second is that I am grizzle. I know that I can't change a lot, but could I buy some product for a hair care to slow down that "process"?


----------



## allthingsglam (Mar 24, 2014)

Wrong post


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 24, 2014)

For shizzle^^


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 24, 2014)

Try* Cystine + Vitamin B6 but before see your doctor. *
  I hope this is a bit helpful.


----------



## permoj (Mar 24, 2014)

I have brown hair but from year to year I get more and more white ones. Now that everyone can see because there is a lot of them. I am not full white or have more white whiskers, but have enough that everyone could notice. 

  Dominique33, you mean Cystine Smoothing Shampoo? I don't think that I need to go to doctor. Maybe my situation is presented worse in first post then it is now... Tnx for help


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> For shizzle^^









  I think we are being punked again..


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2014)

permoj said:


> I have brown hair but from year to year I get more and more white ones. Now that everyone can see because there is a lot of them. I am not full white or have more white whiskers, but have enough that everyone could notice.
> 
> Dominique33, you mean Cystine Smoothing Shampoo? I don't think that I need to go to doctor. Maybe my situation is presented worse in first post then it is now... Tnx for help


  whiskers?


----------



## permoj (Mar 24, 2014)

Sorry. My english is bad, I am from Croatia so for some words I use google translator 

  Whiskers = Hair.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 24, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Rats. Now I feel bad :"/  Ok.  Have you tried checking w ur doctor this could be a hormone imbalance?


----------



## Dominique33 (Mar 25, 2014)

permoj said:


> I have brown hair but from year to year I get more and more white ones. Now that everyone can see because there is a lot of them. I am not full white or have more white whiskers, but have enough that everyone could notice.  Dominique33, you mean Cystine Smoothing Shampoo? I don't think that I need to go to doctor. Maybe my situation is presented worse in first post then it is now... Tnx for help


  I meant the drug Cisteine B6 but I dońt know if it is available where you live though, and a doctor is needed before taking any drug, hope you will find a solution !


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 26, 2014)

You're going to lose a certain amount of hair every day, no matter what. If you're losing a lot at once, on the other hand, there may be other things at work (stress, diet).  As for you going grey this young, it may just be a genetic thing, and it may take a very long time before all your hair is grey.


----------



## User38 (Mar 26, 2014)

I had a ton of grey hair when I was 25.. it's genetic.  Stress can also make you go prematurely grey.


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 19, 2015)

Quote: Originally Posted by *permoj* 

  I have brown hair but from year to year I get more and more white ones. Now that everyone can see because there is a lot of them. I am not full white or have more white whiskers, but have enough that everyone could notice.
  Dominique33, you mean Cystine Smoothing Shampoo? I don't think that I need to go to doctor. Maybe my situation is presented worse in first post then it is now... Tnx for help 



  Just read this, don't know if you are still looking for answers or suggestions.
  1.   Going grey is down to genetics.   I started going grey at your age.   Look at website hairchalks.co.uk for inspiration to colour your grey hair with chalk instead of dying your grey hair.   This is what I use when I am fed up of my TOTALLY white/grey hair.   In the UK there are lots of young girls who deliberately dye their hair silver!!!
  2.   I use Pro Naturals Hair Repair System to keep my hair healthy.
  3.   It is normal to shed up to 100 strands of hair per day so don't stress and I am sure the hair loss will be less.
  4.   Make sure that you eat a balanced diet and drink lots of water.


----------



## sweetkandy (Feb 25, 2015)

I need to try something for my hair, I shed badly.


----------



## Lin1018 (Feb 26, 2015)

sweetkandy said:


> I need to try something for my hair, I shed badly.


  Sweetkandy:   how much hair do you lose?  Normal is around 100/day.  Do you color your hair?  You need to give us a little more information before anyone can try to help you.


----------



## Lin1018 (Jun 21, 2015)

permoj said:


> I have brown hair but from year to year I get more and more white ones. Now that everyone can see because there is a lot of them. I am not full white or have more white whiskers, but have enough that everyone could notice.
> 
> Dominique33, you mean Cystine Smoothing Shampoo? I don't think that I need to go to doctor. Maybe my situation is presented worse in first post then it is now... Tnx for help


  Permoj is your hair OK now?


----------



## AnyMakeupArtist (Sep 22, 2016)

permoj said:


> I start to waste hair


Main reason of hair fall is that you have deficiency of iron. Mustard oil is considered best for stopping hair fall. You also have to change your shampoo.
Thanks


----------

